# Kids Math Pro helps kids to learn numbers and math



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Kids Math Pro is specially designed for kids to learn numbers and math.It is suitable for kids from 1 to 7.
Children can easily learn the numbers 1-20,countings, addition and subtraction.

Kids would get one star if they pick the right answer.
We suggest that Daddy Mummy should give the kids a prize if they earn 100 stars. 

It is free. Welcome to download and enjoy it.
Hope it will help your kids learning.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pandacalculator

We would like to see any comments so that we can improve it.


----------



## culaponk (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, i have a boy 3 years old, let try your apps

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oleg21 (Jan 8, 2022)

You know, I was very fond of mathematics at one time and actively liked to study it during my school years. Now I have a loving family and a child who recently enrolled in school. Suddenly we find out that he has certain problems with mathematics and we decided to hire a specialist to help him study. And then we came across app dev for kids. We developed a special mathematical game that helped him better understand science itself. I highly recommend it.


----------

